# Hello From Lawrence Kansas



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

:welcome:To Archery Talk RedHawk357Mag :icon_1_lol:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* RedHawk357Mag. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!
Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.

Just south of you a little ways. Sorry don't know any places up around you to shoot. But I do know there is an archery club close to Topeka, but never been there. And there is a local archery shop in Spring Hill, Avid Archery, that is where we get our bows and work done. Bill is a really nice guy if he is there. So if you are in that area ever stop by and check them out. 

And you a Hawks fan now, if you were not already before?:wink:


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome.there are several shoots around such as twin lakes(in lebo kansas south on 35)there are 2-clubs in topeka,tri-county rod and gun club west of bonner springs,pegon hill (call vics archery for directions) it is north on 435 towards ST.JOSEPH,MO.there are some in missouri (call B.B archery for information) it just depends on how far you want to drive. hope this helps. c-ya on AT.


----------



## RedHawk357Mag (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the warmest welcome everyone Pickert and KC Hay Seed thanks for the info on the local shoots. Hope everyone is having a great day. Thanks again


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

